# Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:

http://www.albacon.de/angelninrostock/?site=angelschule&show=menue_angelschule&gif=gif_angelschule


----------



## speedmasterMR

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo,

bin neu hier! Hat zufällig jemand von Euch den aktuellen Fragenkatalog für die Prüfung in MV? Hab hier schon intensiv gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden...

Gruß Nico


----------



## Rutenknicker

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich hab nur ein Fragebogen von SL.

            Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## speedmasterMR

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

:c :c :c :c :c

 H   I   L   F   E   !   !   !


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Du meinst die 1186 Fragen und Antworten??? Gibt es in der Regel beim Vorbereitungslehrgang ... #6


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Du hast doch bestimmt Material mitbekommen, da müsste eigendlich alles drinstehn. Aber natürlich keine Fragen und Antworten und wenn man sich das alles nochmal gründlich durchliest ist die Prüfung auch kein Problem#6. Selbst wenn, darf man ja 15 Fehler haben.


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

uppps ich glaub' die Antwort kommt gut ein Jahr zu spät... tüdelüüüü...|peinlich


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Die Seite mit den Lehrgangsterminen vom AV Rostock-West hat sich geändert:

http://www.angelninrostock.de/index.php?page=91

Da sind die neuen Termine jetzt zu finden :m


----------



## Strandkrabbe5

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Ich habe mal die neuen Fragen zum Fischereischein mir 
durchgelesen !

Wer soll die denn heute noch beantworten können ?

Die Fragen sind verdammt schwer geworden das ist 
die schwerste Prüfung von ganz Deutschland.

Mein Nachbar ist Tierarzt der ist in der Prüfung durchgefallen, 
bei den Fragen zu den Fischkankheiten :c

Da stellt sich bei mir doch die Frage auf warum wird die 
Prüfung so schwer in MV #d|kopfkrat


----------



## chaos23

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

hallo @ all

kann mir mal jemand helfen???
such im netz, irgendwelche seiten wo ich relativ aktuelle fragen der fischerprüfung in mv finde...
mag den kurs net mitmachen, wollt mich bloß zur prüfung anmelden,
aber lernen muss ich ja^^


----------



## TollTom

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hallo suche auch noch aktuelles zeug für die Fischereiprüfung 2010
Hat da jemand sein Bogen noch oder Material.

Gruß von hier


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die neuen Fragen zum Fischereischein mir
> durchgelesen !
> 
> Wer soll die denn heute noch beantworten können ?
> 
> Die Fragen sind verdammt schwer geworden das ist
> die schwerste Prüfung von ganz Deutschland.
> 
> Mein Nachbar ist Tierarzt der ist in der Prüfung durchgefallen,
> bei den Fragen zu den Fischkankheiten :c
> 
> Da stellt sich bei mir doch die Frage auf warum wird die
> Prüfung so schwer in MV #d|kopfkrat



Also jetzt muß ich lächelnd an meinen Tierarzt denken. Ich hoffe der fällt da nicht durch. Wie sagte Herr Backhaus gleich? Es reicht wenn ein Jungangler lesen, schreiben und schwimmen kann.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß unsere Prüfungsfragen schwerer geworden sind. Da bestehen 10 jährige Kinder.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



TollTom schrieb:


> Hallo suche auch noch aktuelles zeug für die Fischereiprüfung 2010
> Hat da jemand sein Bogen noch oder Material.
> 
> Gruß von hier


Moin.

Das wird dir auch nich helfen. Die Fragen in den Bögen (meistens 4 Bögen) wechseln ca. alle 3-4 Monate! Und die Prüfungsbögen werden nicht veröffentlicht!! Das Ausbildungs-Material ist meistens sowieso auf den gesamten Prüfungskomplex bezogen.

Das Gejaule wegen der angeblichen schweren Prüfung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. #d
Bei mir bestehen 10 jährige Kinder diese Prüfung nach dem Besuch meines Lehrgangs.
Schwierig wird eine Prüfung doch nur, wenn man/frau sich nicht ordentlich vorbereitet :g

Dass ein Tierarzt bei Fischkrankheiten Schwierigkeiten hat is sogar nachzuvollziehen. Schau einfach mal in den Warteraum einer Tierarztpraxsis |rolleyes


----------



## Bluna74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Das Gejaule wegen der angeblichen schweren Prüfung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. #d
> 
> Schwierig wird eine Prüfung doch nur, wenn man/frau sich nicht ordentlich vorbereitet :g



so sieht`s aus! habe meinen lehrgang und die dazugehörige prüfung erst im jahre 2007 gemacht und muss sagen, das es mit sicherheit, wie hier erwähnt, eine sache der vorbereitung ist! von nichts kommt nichts! man sollte sich nicht vorher schon geschlagen geben, nur weil jemand meint, das die fragen derart schwierig sein würden! man sollte halt lernen, ist hier nicht anders wie bei anderen prüfungen! ich habe meinen lehrgang bei "jens feißel" vom "team bodden-angeln" gemacht und der hat uns zu 100% treffsicher dort hin geführt, das man die prüfung eigendlich garnicht verhauen konnte! dann natürlich noch das nötigste(lernen) mit dazu getan und es konnte nichts schief gehen! ALSO, nicht fertig machen lassen von irgendwelchen sachen bzw. aussagen, so schwierig wie manch einer beschreibt, ist`s wahrlich nicht!
wir hatten fünf verschiedene sachgebiete > pro sachgebiet 12 fragen > ergibt insgesamt 60 fragen > man sollte pro sachgebiet nicht mehr als die hälfte der 12 fragen falsch haben und insgesamt nicht mehr wie 15 fehler > dann hatte mans geschafft > zudem bleiben einem 90 min. zeit die fragen zu beantworten..., und das ist verdammt lange > ich war nach 15 min. fertig und hatte am ende 57/ 60 fragen richtig beantwortet > 3 kleine flüchtigkeitsfehler wie sich später herrausstellte, aber hinterher kräht kein hahn mehr danach >> bestanden ist bestanden...!!!

in diesem sinne...


gruss
Bluna74  #h

PS: bei ca. 30 prüfungsteilnehmern bei uns ist lediglich einer durchgefallen und der war gerade 14 jahre alt..., der hatte es hinterher nicht leicht...


----------



## Redneck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

Hier findet man die möglichen Prüfungsfragen zur Einsicht und download.
Wenn man die durcharbeitet und auch mal google aktiviert um die nicht mit einfacher Schulbildung beantwortbaren Fragen abzucheken und man sich allgemein mal mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt, z.B. ein einschlägiges Buch liest (kann man  ja auch später mal als Nachschlagewerk nutzen), dann kann man die Prüfung mit einem WE intensiv lernen locker bestehen.
Gänzlich ohne Vorbereitung sehe ich da allerdings schwarz.
Jüngster der in meinem Beisein die Prüfung bestanden hat war gerade 9 geworden und musste noch über 9 Monate auf seinen Schein warten... 

Beim googeln stellt man dann auch fest das die Fragen z.t. identisch auch in den Prüfungsfragenkatalogen anderer Bundesländer zu finden sind - wirkliche qualitative Unterschiede zwischen den Prüfungen der einzelnen Länder vermag ich nicht auszumachen, das teilweise Gehampel bei der gegenseitigen Anerkennung empfinde ich daher als typische Kleinstaaterei und Wichtigtuerei.


----------



## killi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

frage:darf ein brandenburger des fischereischein in mv machen?


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



Redneck schrieb:


> ..... wirkliche qualitative Unterschiede zwischen den Prüfungen der einzelnen Länder vermag ich nicht auszumachen, das teilweise Gehampel bei der gegenseitigen Anerkennung empfinde ich daher als typische Kleinstaaterei und Wichtigtuerei.


|good: hier gehts nur ums Geld. Die teils giftige Atmosphäre bei Telefonaten mit anderen Verbänden oder anderen Fischereibehörden der anderen Bundesländer erschreckt schon. Und immer wird das geld angesprochen #t



killi schrieb:


> frage:darf ein brandenburger des fischereischein in mv machen?



Nein darf er leider nicht. Im Fischereigesetz von Brandenburg ist geregelt, dass eine Prüfung nur aus Brandenburg anerkannt wird.


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



> frage:darf ein brandenburger des fischereischein in mv machen?


 


belle-hro schrieb:


> Nein darf er leider nicht. Im Fischereigesetz von Brandenburg ist geregelt, dass eine Prüfung nur aus Brandenburg anerkannt wird.


 
:vik:

Belle-hro,

in MV kann er doch den Schein, für MV machen #c und dieser ist halt nur in MV gültig, mit FA-Marke.

Diesen Schein kann er nur nicht, in Brandenburg oder einem anderen Bundesland nutzen #d.


----------



## killi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

dann darf er auch damit + 10euro karte in brandenburg angeln?


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

:vik:

@Killi,

er hat ja keinen, FS der in Brandenburg gültig ist und damit kann es mit der Austausch AB nicht klappen #d.


----------



## killi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

dann gilt unserer in mv gemachter schein in brandenburg auch nicht?


----------



## as12

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

doch der ist gültig, 

wir hatten gerade ein "problem" mit einem berliner prüfling, unsere nette dame vom amt wollte ihm unbedingt den mecklenburger fischereischein ausstellen, da sein hauptwohnsitz berlin ist, der bei anmeldung ja angegeben werden muß und er hier in mecklenburg die prüfung ablegt, 
da aber berlin unsere prüfung anerkennt und er dann den mecklenburger fs-schein doch haben wollte, ist der ausgang noch offen, es ging der prüfungsbehörde halt um den sachverhalt der doppelten fischereischeine!, mal sehen wie es ausgegangen ist oder geht?

mfg

PS: wer fragen zu den zugelassenen fragen in mecklenburg hat, kann gerne fragen,
wir haben 20 für uns ungeklärte fragen zur klärung ans LALLF gegeben
die fragen gibt es klick hier LALLF


----------



## craig12

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*

ich habe mal eine frage bezüglich meines Fischereischeins. Ich habe meine Prüfung im Jahr 1998 oder 99 erfolgreich bestanden und seitdem nur ein Jahr mir eine Abgabemarke geholt(gleich im selben jahr). Wir waren die letzten Jahre quasi jährlich in Skandinavien, was dann auch immer meine einzige Angelzeit im Jahr war. 

Nächstes Jahr möchte ich nun wieder in heimischen Gewässern angreifen, nun die Frage ist mein Fischereischein überhaupt noch gültig? Und kann ich diesen ohne Weiteres einfach "reanimieren"?

 Die Klebefelder für die Abgabemarken gingen auch nur bis 2010.


----------



## craig12

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



craig12 schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage bezüglich meines Fischereischeins. Ich habe meine Prüfung im Jahr 1998 oder 99 erfolgreich bestanden und seitdem nur ein Jahr mir eine Abgabemarke geholt(gleich im selben jahr). Wir waren die letzten Jahre quasi jährlich in Skandinavien, was dann auch immer meine einzige Angelzeit im Jahr war.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr möchte ich nun wieder in heimischen Gewässern angreifen, nun die Frage ist mein Fischereischein überhaupt noch gültig? Und kann ich diesen ohne Weiteres einfach "reanimieren"?
> 
> Die Klebefelder für die Abgabemarken gingen auch nur bis 2010.



 Zur Info, falls mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat. Der Schein ist weiterhin gültig. Ich muss diesen lediglich neu erstellen lassen, da ich auf dem Bild des Alten noch ein Kind war. ; )


----------



## mathei

*AW: Fischerprüfung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*



craig12 schrieb:


> Zur Info, falls mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat. Der Schein ist weiterhin gültig. Ich muss diesen lediglich neu erstellen lassen, da ich auf dem Bild des Alten noch ein Kind war. ; )



so ist es.Habe ich auch gerade letztes Jahr gemacht


----------

